# Gerücht ?



## Kotor (17. April 2013)

*Gerücht ?*

Hi allerseits,

habe heute einen netten Briten, der in der Formel 1 tätig ist, kennengelernt.
Er meinte dass es in den nächsten Jahren eine F1 Simulation geben wird, in der du online und live ! am Renntag der echten F1, als 25igster Fahrer mitfährst. 
Deine Online Live Gegner sind keine Anderen Spieler, sondern die echten Fahrer die gerade live unterwegs sind.
So soll jede Saison ein Online Weltmeister parallel zum Echten Weltmeister ermittelt werden.
Alle nur vorstellbaren Daten der Rennteams über ihr fahrendes Auto sind Live vorhanden (darum gings eigentlich) und werden den Spielern anscheinend auf Servern zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Einziges weiteres Detail: PS4

Mich würde interessieren wie weit die F1 PC Spiele bereits Live Features haben und obs vlt. eh schon infos zum Thema gibt.

grüße
kotor


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*



Kotor schrieb:


> Hi allerseits,
> 
> habe heute einen netten Briten, der in der Formel 1 tätig ist, kennengelernt.
> 
> ...



Wen denn? ... Bernie Ecclestone 


Sorry, der musste sein 

Hört sich interessant an, wäre interessant da virtuell mitzufahren.


----------



## Kotor (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

kein problem 

ich beantworte im Prinzip eh keine Fragen zum Thema.
Den Namen wird man sowieso nicht kennen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Glaub ich eher nicht dran, genausowenig wie das veröffentlichen der Telemetriedaten. Ich denke auch das es für die Masse schnell langweilig wird wenn man permanent die rote Laterne erntet


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Kein Team wird seine Telemetrie Daten rausrücken, außer vll die Hinterbänkler.
Ist also wohl eher Blödsinn.

Kann es sein das du das am 1 April gehört hast?


----------



## Kotor (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> .... das veröffentlichen der Telemetriedaten.



Ich denke wenn du mit der PS4 auf einen Server verbindest, wirst du wenig von Echtzeit Telemetrie Daten auswerten können. 
Du spielst einfach mit.

Edit: eine jap. Firma wird zur Umsetzung eventuell doch die mittel bekommen

Im Zuge einer Firmenveranstaltung (bin Österreicher und die Firma ist unwichtig), habe ich eine Präsentation desjenigen Herren miterlebt.
Japaner entwickeln diese Live Racing Simulation. 

Gottseidank hab ich das Thema "Gerücht ?" gewählt ...


----------



## kero81 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Ich weiß nicht wieso meine Spinnensinner gerade anschlagen, aber ich glaub das bleibt auch nur ein Gerücht...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*



Eine Meldung, welche von heute an gerechnet, 17 Tage zu spät kommt, mit dem Substanzgehalt eines Rohrkrepierers. 
Sozusagen ist dieses Gerücht _*slightly mad*_.


----------



## Slezer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*



Kotor schrieb:


> kein problem
> 
> ich beantworte im Prinzip eh keine Fragen zum Thema.
> Den Namen wird man sowieso nicht kennen.


 
Kein Problem, ich antworte auch nicht zu diesem thema


----------



## Supeq (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*



Kotor schrieb:


> Im Zuge einer Firmenveranstaltung (bin Österreicher und die Firma ist unwichtig)


 
Gibt es noch andere Firmen in Österreich außer Red Bull  ?

Nette Idee mit dem Spiel, wäre doch auch mal eine Variante um Fifa und PES neues Leben einzuhauchen^^


----------



## Kotor (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Ja ....! zerreißt es in der Luft. Habs gehört, habs erzählt, was soll ich machen. 

Übrigens war heute Tag 2 dieser Veranstaltung .... ebay Europa zu Gast (wieder durch eine hohe Position vertreten).
Das was solche Herrschaften erzählen, will man als Kunde eigentlich nicht wissen. 

In der Industrie teilt man sein Know How.... und wenn einer ein Gschichtl erzählt hört man halt zu, aber plaudert natürlich nicht alles aus ...


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Dann sag uns wer dir das erzählt hat bzw zumindest wo.


----------



## Kotor (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

my iqnite


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Du malst also schmutzige Sprüche auf die Klotür aber fragst anderweitig nach deren Bedeutung? Es klingt wenigstens so als wenn was wüßtest aber nix dazu sagen willst


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Und wer hat dir das erzählt?


----------



## Deeron (18. April 2013)

Also zum einen ist es ja ein Gerücht.

Auf der anderen sSeite kann ich mir sowas durchaus vorstellen. Auch das es mit mehr oder weniger aufwand umsetzbar ist. 

Vergleicht man die realistische Strecke mit einer Map im Computerspiel und bindet eine 3 oder 4-Punkt Latenzabtastung ein, wäre die position der fahrzeuge genauso wie deren Geschwindigkeit ermittelbar und damit bereit für eine digitalisierung auf Spielserver, welche die daten an die jeweilige Konsole oder den PC weiter senden.

So viel zu meinem Girngespinnst


----------



## Kotor (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

gottseidank jemand der wieder beim Thema ist.

Fraglich wirds wenn man als Spieler einen echten Fahrer im Spiel beeinflusst.

Sicher weiß ich mehr (nicht über dieses F1 Spiel), aber wenn ich Namen oder sonstiges nennen würde, hab ich morgen keinen Job mehr. 
... und deswegen wollte ich beim F1 Spiel verbleiben.


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Das ist auch das einzige was wir hier sind.
Wir wollen nur die Namen wissen, also die es Typen und die das Japanischen Firma.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Ich wäre dankbar für ein aussagekräftigeres Thread Thema.
Einfach nur "Gerücht" ist doch etwas mager.


----------



## Gast0707215 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

glaub ich eher nicht dass es das geben wird...


----------



## steffen0278 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Ich will mich dann auch mal zu Wort melden 
Und zwar ist das jetzt vielleicht ein Gerücht, aber die Idee dahinter existiert schon seit 2-3 Jahren (glaub ich). Eine Beta davon gibts sogar schon länger (hatte mich damals als Betatester registriert). Das Koncept nannte (oder nennt) sich "RTR - RealTimeRacing" und wurde von SimBin ins Leben gerufen. 
Ziel war es, als zusätzlicher Fahrer bei einem echten Rennen am PC mitfahren zu können. Dabei bekamen alle echten Wagen eine Blackbox die die derzeitige Position auf der Strecke, sowie die Abstände zum voraus und hinterherfahrenden Wagen als auch Geschwindigkeit simultan sendet. 
Was jetzt daraus geworden ist, keine Ahnung. Patches oder sowas gabts dafür eh nie und die einzige Strecke war Zolder, die man fahren konnte.
Glaube das Problem war, was passiert wenn man jetzt nen Gegner rammt oder der Einfluß der Physik beim Überholen (kurzeitiger Windschatten).

Hier mal die Wbsite: Real-Time Racing Game | Simbin Studios AB


----------



## tonyx86 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*



Kotor schrieb:


> Sicher weiß ich mehr (nicht über dieses F1 Spiel), aber wenn ich Namen oder sonstiges nennen würde, hab ich morgen keinen Job mehr.


 
Dann stellt sich für mich die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses threads  Ich denke du hast in so einem Vortrag gesessen?? Damit hast du doch einen immensen Wisensvorsprung uns gegenüber was diese Thematik betrifft. Jeder der mehr wüßte, dürfte demnach bestrebt sein, in ähnlichem Maße "anonym" zu bleiben und nicht aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern.

Ich verstehe also den Sinn des Freds nicht so ganz. 

Umsetzung stellt sich für mich schon wegen der Kollissionsafrage kritisch dar. Das System funktioniert ja nur in eine Richtung. daten von real auf virtuell zutransferieren klappt. Der umgekehrte Weg... naja. 

*WUNSCHDENKEN!*


----------



## acti0n (19. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Da sucht wohl jemand viel Aufmerksamkeit. (uhh ohh ich hab so was Geheimes, wenn ich etwas verrate, werde ich sofort umgebracht bla bla und bei den Illuminaten bin ich Vorstandsmitglied)

Wie schon im Thread gesagt gab es schon so etwas vorher.

Aber ist Sinnlos -> Man fährt wie gegen KI-Gegner, nur dass die Autos nicht KI gesteurt sind, sondern sagen wir mal Multiplayer-Fahrer, die andere nicht wahrnehmen (können). Also Autos, die entweder Ghosts sein müssen, oder eben doch KI-Gesteuert um auf den Spieler reagieren zu können. Was dann komplett den Sinn des Spiels aushebelt 

Und mehr als diese komischen F1-Spiele von Codenoobers + RTR "Sinnlos" wird wenn überhaupt sowieso nicht bei rauskommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Dann hättest du es anders umschreiben sollen.
Ich glaube trotzdem nicht das es wirklich Sinn macht für Spieler. Es wäre dann dann ja eine ultraharte Sim und kein Game mehr. Den Spieler fiktiv in das Rennen einzubinden wäre das kleinste Problem. Das Hauptproblem für den Spieler ist das fehlende Feeling, Streckenkenntnis sowie das Wetter. Als Spieler müßte man quasi selber in einem Wagen sitzen, jeden Meter der Strecke auch mal abgelaufen sein auch müßte man die reale Rundumsicht im Cockpit haben. Bremspunkte, Fehlverhalten anderer, momentane Streckenbeschaffenheit, Gefühl für den Wagen usw alles müßte da mit rein. 
Es klingt zwar spannend aber die Masse der Leute würde das Zeugs nach kurzer Zeit entnervt in die Ecke kloppen weil man keinen Blumentopf gewinnt


----------



## Andregee (21. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Ich will das Gerücht nicht abstreiten aber das Konzept halte ich für Käse einfach weil die realen Fahrer uaf einen selbst garnicht reagieren können. Dann fahre ich doch lieber gegen echte menschen die ebenso virtuell unterwegs sind. die Rundenzeiten von denen sind auch nicht schlechter insofernist das auch nicht weniger simulation


----------



## 1awd1 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*



Andregee schrieb:


> Ich will das Gerücht nicht abstreiten aber das Konzept halte ich für Käse einfach weil die realen Fahrer uaf einen selbst garnicht reagieren können. Dann fahre ich doch lieber gegen echte menschen die ebenso virtuell unterwegs sind. die Rundenzeiten von denen sind auch nicht schlechter insofernist das auch nicht weniger simulation



genauso ist es.


----------



## Kotor (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

M. Gallagher ...derzeit bei Cosworth tätig


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Das ist extrem schwierig um zu setzen, außerdem verändert man ja selbst das Rennen mit dem mifahren.
Eigentlich funktioniert das nur, wenn die Profis als "Geist" zu sehen sind und wenn man sie "erwischt", wird man je nachdem verwarnt etc...
Aber selbst das funktioniert nur sehr schwierig, da die anderen ja einen eigentlich auch "erwischen" könnten und das System dann entscheiden müsste, wer an der Kollision schuld war.

Meine Meinung: Ich bezweifle, dass das je gut umgesetzt werden kann und je auf den Consumer Markt kommt...interessant ist die Idee jedoch allemal.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Ehrlich gesagt halte ich die Idee für Blödsinn. Selbst wenn man die Strecke als PC Racer kennt, trotzdem haben die echten F1 Fahrer den Vorteil das die dank Popometer genau wissen was der Wagen macht. Am PC kann man sich nur daran orientieren was das Wheel, die Soundkulisse und der optische Output her gibt. Selbst wenn sowas kommen sollte, es wird floppen weil keiner verlieren will. Da gibts genug Simulationen wo man gegen gleich starke Gegner antritt.


----------



## Andregee (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gerücht ?*

Ach naja das popometer schützt dennoch nicht davor das simracer auf der gleichen strecke schnellere runden drehen.


----------

